# The Heretic Ezine - A Changing of the Guard



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

The massive initial effort and commitment put into the Heretic Ezine has dwindled in recent months to the point that nothing is being posted.

Red Orc has identified the need for change and, with a little pressing from me :biggrin: has agreed to take on the editors responsibility.

This isn't to say we aren't grateful for the efforts of Djinn24 and his staff, far from it. They've given us a solid foundation to build from.

Changes need to be made though, the forums are full of ideas, suggestions and distracting chit chat which ultimately got out of control and grounded the entire effort.

Red Orc and I have had a lengthy discussion and begun the reshuffling process. 

The Heretic needs a new approach to give it the best chance of success, to this end the new submission process will be streamlined. Rather than a huge team of writers and editors we will be accepting submissions from everyone. Each article will be reviewed and feedback given. If it is good then the dedicated Heretic staff will work with the author to produce a final draft for publication.

Anyone can submit an article to the Ezine via our new Heretic Submissions forum. From here you'll gain regular updates and advice on how to improve your article. If we see potential you can guarantee it'll be published in a future issue. However if it is not what we are looking for then you will be told. We don't want to waste people's time to save hurt feelings. All submissions to this forum are private, so no-one except yourself and the handful of ezine staff will be able to read it until it's published.

So, if you have an article idea write up a draft and post it to the Heretic Submissions forum. 

Note: If you have already posted an article in the hidden forums check to see if your thread is in the Heretic Submissions forum. If it is, congratulations, with a few adjustments and improvements it'll be ready for publication.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Sounds great, Jez, I've got some things brewing up already in my mind, but what are you guys looking for the most?


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

definately the right direction man!!


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Agreed, good decision guys. Hopefully this'll increase the amount of work being put in.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

I'll put it to Dirge, but I have an idea. I'm building an army based around Dirge's creation, the 409th ODJJ. He writes the story, I build the army. So, what we could do is post a chapter of his story (he has 1 story completed about them and is part way through a second, ill try to get him to keep writing more about the 409th) per issue, and a WIP of whatever I'm working on (I have 40+ guys and 6 valkyries to buy, build and paint). I personally can't guarantee much each time, but Dirge has enough chapters to last 20+ editions already. I'll get as much done as possible per period between editions. Main concern is getting the camera home in time haha. I'll ask him about it.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm not keen on 1 chapter per issue unless the full story is completed and submitted to us prior to the first chapters publication.

My worry is the story being cut off half way through when you lose interest. I'm not saying you will, but it's happened plenty of times before. People start off keen then interest wanes and contributions eventually drop off.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

It's true; I've got a lot of half-finisheds :/ 

But I do plan on finishing this one and if this is going to come to fruition I'd be more then willing to contribute some more.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Superb. If you want to start a thread in the submissions forums so we can keep tabs on this idea that'll be excellent.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Well, I'm glad we've hit the ground running so to speak. Less than 24 hours after Jez has posted his announcement, and already people are offering to help, which is heartening. It demonstrates that there is a lot of enthusiasm for the success of The Heretic.

i want to echo what Jez has said about Djinn's leadership in the first push to getting The Heretic published. Without Djinn's enthusiasm for it, I suspect most of us, myself included, would not have stuck with as long as we did. As one of the team that was working on the previous version, I have to say that, yes, we did produce some great stuff, and some of that will be appearing in future issues of The Heretic. Thanks for all your hard work on this Djinn, all of us who worked in Team Heretic 1.0 know that we'd never have got this far without your dedication to the cause.

But, re-building from here will take a little time. Bear with us, we'll be contacting people about submissions as we work out way through what we have already deciding what needs doing with it. We have the basis for a great e-zine here, we need a little time to build on that basis to produce something we can all be proud of.

Cheers,

Orc


----------



## Rahmiel (Jan 3, 2009)

I'd like to help if there's anything I can do.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

What are we doing about Homebrews and whatnot? It make sense that the first edition is up to date, and relevant, but I know we have some High Quality sheets that can be included - particularly those that I've noticed in the Apocalypse Design Thread, but numerous others, such as the Codex: Alien Hunters, written by The Barbarian. Are they going to be included, either in The Ezine as a whole, as supplement, or even as an issue by issue article, detailing the modelling, the background, stories, and finally the rules.

I'm working with him currently on it, and I have a few bits and bobs, so if I have some spare time, I can model some stuff, but primarily, I'm better at designing rules and background, rather than modelling. This isn't one of those, "wouldn't it be nice if we could", it's one of those "we have it nearly done, do you want it?"


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Anything that's online elsewhere is being refused Vaz. 

I'm running everything through a plagiarism checker to make sure its original. It makes no sense to duplicate content that's available online already.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Ah, fairy nuff.


----------

